# motion detector set-up



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Found this on ebay selling for $60 dollars. Seems to me it could be made easily.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very simple to make.
Just need to get those parts (the sensor is from a motion light).


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

This looks like a clumsy version of the elegant beelce hack in this thread.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looks like it should work...thanks for the comp Phil


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What did you use to cover the two outlit openings?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Sickie...I used white reflective vinyl decal material to cover the holes...because it helps me find the sensors in the dark with a flashlight, and I have lots of it on hand.... You can see in this pic that the camera flash really lights the vinyl up..The big washers are just cheap steal washers from home depot... I know I've said it before, but I will try to build a how-to for all that are interested.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would like to see a how-to on that for future use. Could you control a fogger with one of these switch systems?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think you could. Most foggers require preheat time, and this would just be on for the motion sensor time and turn off.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was thinking about that part Sic, I was wondering if the fogger was already hot the motion sensor would control the pump instead of the timer setup that you can get for the fogger. But I am still not sure if it could be done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

couldn't you just attach a PIR as a switch for the button for fogging?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, this could work for a fogger, you just tap into the manual on button on the fogger control. They all have one, just don't use the timer. I've seen them used on Prop1, so it should work for the PIR.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I think I understand what your saying. I will have to take a peek into the manual controler and see what the wiring looks like but it sounds like it should work. Thanks guys.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Dr.M and B D....I would like to try fogger control with these sensors also...let us know if it works for you...Thanks


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If the switch is a simple momentary switch you can where the relay in the POR is the switch


----------

